# Too Many Lenses



## Ian_of_glos (Oct 30, 2017)

As my lens collection grows, I am forced to ask myself how many lenses is too many?
My wife thinks I am already way past that point, so what are your thoughts? At what point would you consider that you have too many lenses?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 30, 2017)

Too. 

Many. 

Lenses. 

Sorry, I just don't understand.


----------



## korf (Oct 30, 2017)

I think if you have ones you never (or almost never use) or more likely if you have significant overlap in focal length and aperture - assuming those lenses have equivalent IQ. Honestly, its a problem I'm not yet having - my budget doesn't always match my GAS.


----------



## BasXcanon (Oct 30, 2017)

Too many all depends on what you are shooting and how often.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 30, 2017)

How many do you have? If you know, then you don't have enough


----------



## AUGS (Oct 30, 2017)

I've always thought the ideal number of anything you really enjoy (and can afford) is n+1.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 30, 2017)

Actually, it depends on the intended use.

Someone who makes a living with photography will need some lenses for specific situations. This avoids feeling inferior to a customer: "I do not have the equipment I need to do this job." :-[

If you only shoot for fun, the only requirement should be your personal taste, right? ??? But how do you feel accomplished with a 70-200 F2.8 at the zoo, and see Uncle Ted photographing the fly on the gorilla's nose with his superzoom? 

Whatever the purpose of your photography, it is better to have things that you actually use, to sell what is left for several months just by taking dust off the shelf.


----------



## ethanz (Oct 30, 2017)

Do you actually know every lens you own off the top of your head? If it takes you a minute to remember them or you have to actually look, then maybe you have too many. (or if you need a website with pictures and descriptions of each lens... you know who you are)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 30, 2017)

This _might_ be enough. 







At least, until Canon launches a new one.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 30, 2017)

Its good to be Sony shooter....sometimes ;D


----------



## ethanz (Oct 30, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> This _might_ be enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure you make enough, you could complete your set. It looks like you are only missing a few.


----------



## ethanz (Oct 30, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> Its good to be Sony shooter....sometimes ;D



;D good one


----------



## Click (Oct 30, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> Its good to be Sony shooter....sometimes ;D




;D ;D ;D


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 30, 2017)

Never enough. Lenses are the photographic world's equivalent of crack.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 30, 2017)

ethanz said:


> I'm sure you make enough, you could complete your set. It looks like you are only missing a few.



I only have 20, so I have a ways to go.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 30, 2017)

I have just sold all of mine I haven't used for a year. It's my contribution to global warming by recycling and allowing others to buy and enjoy good used lenses.


----------



## niels123 (Oct 30, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> ethanz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure you make enough, you could complete your set. It looks like you are only missing a few.
> ...



Are 5 USD vintage lenses included in that number?


----------



## James Larsen (Oct 31, 2017)

ethanz said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > This _might_ be enough.
> ...



You are forgetting about adding Sigma Art lenses, along with Canon's new lenses, and the Tamron SP lenses. Add an Irix, and a Laowa and you'll be set!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 31, 2017)

Are we talking about just Canon lenses? There is also Leica, Fuji, Pentax, and Mamiya. And I've just started on a selection of LF... Schneider-Kreuznach are a whole nother ball game.


----------



## Zeidora (Oct 31, 2017)

LF Schneider XLs indeed! also Rodenstock, or Sinar.
Then there are the co-opted lenses such as a EL Nikkor 80 mm for UV reflectance. And the Coastaloptics version, that I am contemplating. I do clean out the closet with stuff I don't use anymore. Almost all my C/Y Zeisses are gone (except the 16 mm F-Distagon), and replaced with EOS mount versions. But if it works, and I use it once in a blue moon, I keep it. 
Don't know how many lenses I've rotated through; guess around 50 or so. I currently have about 13 SLR lenses (all primes), and about 7 LF (one is the Nikkor-T360/500/720 triple convertible) lenses, plus three stereomicroscope lenses, and five compound microscope lenses for my personal scopes.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 31, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> This _might_ be enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 31, 2017)

Pookie said:


> Are we talking about just Canon lenses? There is also Leica, Fuji, Pentax, and Mamiya. And I've just started on a selection of LF... Schneider-Kreuznach are a whole nother ball game.



Well crap. You had to throw that out there. I totally forgot about all my old 35mm gear and lenses.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm slowly upgrading my white lenses since getting the 5DS. The 300L 2.8(version 1) is going to stay, but the 100-400L was replaced with the new version 2. The 70-200L IS is next, but seriously considering the Tamron 70-200 G2. I may wait for a Canon refurbished 70-200L IS though. My old 24-105L was replaced with the Tamron 24-70 f2.8 G2
I replaced my 14mm f2.8 Rokinon with the new Sigma 14mm f1.8 Art and enjoy the lower ISO settings for the night sky work. Sigma Art lenses are really good, but not perfect. Tamron is now making some crazy good lenses at a very competitive price.
Things got more complicated when I got the M5- now I have a few EF-M lenses.

The wife- "Is that a new lens?"
Me- "no, just one I haven't used in a while".


----------



## Talys (Oct 31, 2017)

As long as there remains a lens that you lust for, you have too few. 8)


----------



## tpatana (Oct 31, 2017)

I have about 10-ish. I seem to go around that number. Buy one, sell one, etc.


----------



## SecureGSM (Oct 31, 2017)

*Lens-o-holics Anonymous*​
Q: Am I an Lens-o-holic?

If you repeatedly buy more lenses than you intend or need to, if you get into trouble, or if you have memory lapses when you buy another lens, you may be a lens-o-holic. It's a matter of whether your lens buying habit is stopping you from leading the sort of life you want to lead. If you want to control your habit but can't, then lens-o-holism is a definite possibility. But as far as Lens-o-holics Anonymous is concerned whether you're a lens-o-holic is for you to decide. It's not up to anyone in Lens-o-holics Anonymous to tell you whether you are or not. 

continue reading on :

http://www.aa.org.au/new-to-aa/frequently-asked-questions.php


----------



## TheJock (Oct 31, 2017)

I like my collection, but wouldn't mind adding (ones in red) a couple to have, what I consider a full set.

1. 8-15 L (want).
2. 16-35 II L
3. 24-105 L
4. 100-400 I L (want to upgrade to a II)
5. 1.4xIII
6. 600 I L
7. 50 1.4
8. 100 2.8 Macro
9. 70-200 2.8 II L (want, but don't really need)


----------



## Ian_of_glos (Oct 31, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Too.
> 
> Many.
> 
> ...


Let me try and provide some examples.
I am lucky enough to own both the Canon 24-70 F2.8Lii and the Canon 24-105 F4Lii. The 24-70 is used for serious work where I think a zoom would be the best option. The 24-105 is used when I go out with the family and I don't know where we will be going or what we will be doing. For general purpose use like this I am willing to accept the drop in image quality and loss of an F stop to give me the extra 35mm reach. But do I need both lenses? Probably not.
Now I am looking seriously at the new 85mm F1.4, even though I already have the 85mm F1.2. So what do I do? I have always been happy with the 85mm F1.2 so do I even need to consider the F1.4?
I have persuaded myself that the 85mm F1.4 would be useful for outdoor work whereas I only ever use the F1.2 in the studio, so do I trade it in or keep both?
I asked my wife for advice but in her opinion I already own far too many lenses and I should think about selling a few rather than buying more.


----------



## Khristo (Oct 31, 2017)

I think I have the 24mm focal length covered off:

24 f1.4
24 TSE
11-24
24-70 f2.8 II
24-105 f4
16-35 f2.8 II

Might need to work a bit on some of the longer lengths...


----------



## Viggo (Oct 31, 2017)

I’ve had most of Canon’s lenses, but bought and sold as needed at one time. But now I only have one, 35 L II, soon I’ll be adding the 85 IS. For what I shoot that will be just right. I rather spend money on lighting gear, to me, that’s what makes the real difference in my shots. And once you started buying Broncolor, food becomes a luxury you can’t afford ;D


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 31, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> *Lens-o-holics Anonymous*​
> Q: Am I an Lens-o-holic?
> 
> If you repeatedly buy more lenses than you intend or need to, if you get into trouble, or if you have memory lapses when you buy another lens, you may be a lens-o-holic. It's a matter of whether your lens buying habit is stopping you from leading the sort of life you want to lead. If you want to control your habit but can't, then lens-o-holism is a definite possibility. But as far as Lens-o-holics Anonymous is concerned whether you're a lens-o-holic is for you to decide. It's not up to anyone in Lens-o-holics Anonymous to tell you whether you are or not.
> ...



Silly. No such thing as a Lens-O-holic. I can quit anytime I want to.


----------



## SecureGSM (Oct 31, 2017)

this:



> ... whether you're a lens-o-holic is for you to decide ...


 



CanonFanBoy said:


> Silly. No such thing as a Lens-O-holic. I can quit anytime I want to.


----------



## RGF (Oct 31, 2017)

do you have a dups? Do you shoot both at the same time? or take the extra copy as a backup when traveling?

If you have dups for the sake of dups, then you may be too many lenses. Otherwise NOT


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 31, 2017)

Ian_of_glos said:


> As my lens collection grows, I am forced to ask myself how many lenses is too many?
> My wife thinks I am already way past that point, so what are your thoughts? At what point would you consider that you have too many lenses?



No such thing. If you even consider "too many lenses", I suggest that you just don't spend enough time behind the camera. 

Problem solved.

Scott


----------



## Pookie (Oct 31, 2017)

Zeidora said:


> LF Schneider XLs indeed! also Rodenstock, or Sinar.
> Then there are the co-opted lenses such as a EL Nikkor 80 mm for UV reflectance. And the Coastaloptics version, that I am contemplating. I do clean out the closet with stuff I don't use anymore. Almost all my C/Y Zeisses are gone (except the 16 mm F-Distagon), and replaced with EOS mount versions. But if it works, and I use it once in a blue moon, I keep it.
> Don't know how many lenses I've rotated through; guess around 50 or so. I currently have about 13 SLR lenses (all primes), and about 7 LF (one is the Nikkor-T360/500/720 triple convertible) lenses, plus three stereomicroscope lenses, and five compound microscope lenses for my personal scopes.



So, your sickness runs deep. 

In my house, the first rule is... we don't ever talk about the lenses or the cameras. 

The second rule is WE DON'T EVER TALK ABOUT THE LENSES OR THE CAMERAS !!!! 

When too many Canon lenses are talked about here I think... how cute.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 31, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Are we talking about just Canon lenses? There is also Leica, Fuji, Pentax, and Mamiya. And I've just started on a selection of LF... Schneider-Kreuznach are a whole nother ball game.
> ...



Only 135 ?!?!! No LF or MF? ;D


----------



## ethanz (Oct 31, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> The wife- "Is that a new lens?"
> Me- "no, just one I haven't used in a while".



Just hope she doesn't create an account on here, right?


----------



## arthurbikemad (Oct 31, 2017)

Just this second ordered another one 

This thread makes me feel better.


----------



## Zeidora (Oct 31, 2017)

Pookie said:


> Zeidora said:
> 
> 
> > LF Schneider XLs indeed! also Rodenstock, or Sinar.
> ...


We're a DANKs household, so two science PhDs, no issues with "toys". And I make figures for her papers "nice". Get a lot of milage out of that 
Re Canon lenses, they are the minority in my line-up (TSE17/24, MPE65, 180M, 300/2.8 IS). The good ones are Zeiss (F16 C/Y, 15, 21, 25, 35, 100 Classic, 55 Otus) and the EL Nikkor 80.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 31, 2017)

Zeidora said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Zeidora said:
> ...



Ahh, same here... PhD in Biochemistry and wife has PhD in CS. I no longer work in the industry (worked in a startup and fortunately it worked) but wife is in cyber-security. 

And Canon is by no means a majority in my house, it is what I use for business (portrait/wedding). Leica is actually a close second to all MF lenses. Analog is starting to rule the house these days as I have the ability to take my time now (love the darkroom). Whats old is becoming new again !


----------



## GlynH (Oct 31, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> *Lens-o-holics Anonymous*​
> Q: Am I an Lens-o-holic?



Not me.

I've been collecting Canon lenses for 40 years and I ain't hooked! 

-=Glyn=-


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 31, 2017)

I may have some kind of camera affliction, but never too many lenses.
Some of my old stuff. I'm tempted to take the Argus C3 out for a walk some day. I used it a lot back in the early 60's. My wife has a few Pentax bodies and several lenses that date back to the 70's. I sold off all by medium format gear when I got into video. 



Old cameras of mine by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## takesome1 (Oct 31, 2017)

You have to many lenses, when you consider upgrading lenses you never use to the latest, newest version.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 31, 2017)

Pookie said:


> Zeidora said:
> 
> 
> > Pookie said:
> ...



Classic cases pf PhD = *P*iled *H*igher and *D*eeper.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 31, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Zeidora said:
> ...



So jealous... you can't handle it. Let me guess Liberal arts? Or none because your comment reflects a certain degree or lack of education...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 31, 2017)

Pookie said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Classic cases pf PhD = *P*iled *H*igher and *D*eeper.
> ...



Such an inferiority complex? Alan probably has more scientific awards, medals and academic honors than you have brain cells. And this, from someone who has counted brain cells for a living. Certainly, he has a better sense of humor than you...

How many of these organizations can count you among their elected membership? For Alan, the answer is several. 

But yeah, I'm sure you were just a fantastic and committed scientist. I guess that's why you aren't doing science any more. :


----------



## AlanF (Oct 31, 2017)

Pookie said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Pookie said:
> ...



I was just making a joke about your lenses being so numerous that they are being piled high and deep. You shouldn't leap to conclusions about my lack of education or envy of your academic credentials. As it happens, I do have a science PhD myself plus 5x DSc honoris causa.


----------



## takesome1 (Oct 31, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



I found the exchange amusing.
The joke however was a bit subtle.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 31, 2017)

I do have a real problem - I don't use emojis and some people don't know when I am joking. But, I hate those f*ing yellow things.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 31, 2017)

AlanF said:


> I do have a real problem - I don't use emojis and some people don't know when I am joking. But, I hate those f*ing yellow things.


Right so your pile is the highest and deepest...

:


----------



## takesome1 (Oct 31, 2017)

AlanF said:


> I do have a real problem - I don't use emojis and some people don't know when I am joking. But, I hate those f*ing yellow things.



This educational program might help. 

http://sites.sonypictures.com/emojimovie/teaser/


----------



## NancyP (Oct 31, 2017)

Too. Many. WHAT? Eh? 
I also confess to Too. Many. Tripods. I am a Tripo-holic. 
And aren't the main users of the "Piled higher and Deeper" jokes the grad student ABDs worrying about cranky committee members, or cynical mid-career academics who resent the corporatization of higher education?


----------



## AlanF (Oct 31, 2017)

takesome1 said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > I do have a real problem - I don't use emojis and some people don't know when I am joking. But, I hate those f*ing yellow things.
> ...



I would need an antiemetic.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 31, 2017)

AlanF said:


> takesome1 said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



That last one was just for you...

 ;D  :-* :-* :-*

You're lucky CR forum limits the emoji's to just a handful...


----------



## Pookie (Oct 31, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...




Careful there Brian... your compliance department may find you on social networks too much during company time and question your commitment to science;D I was committed to science enough that I sold two of my companies while you were in grad school, bought my house cash and now do anything I want.


----------



## IglooEater (Nov 1, 2017)

Yup, I’m definitely the uneducated one around... :-[ some folks here have more degrees than a thermometer


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 1, 2017)

Who's Brian?   :


----------



## ethanz (Nov 1, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> Yup, I’m definitely the uneducated one around... :-[ some folks here have more degrees than a thermometer



Don't worry about it. I think it goes to their heads and causes too much egotism.


----------



## Talys (Nov 1, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> Yup, I’m definitely the uneducated one around... :-[ some folks here have more degrees than a thermometer



But they have more big whites than big diplomas ;D


----------



## Jopa (Nov 1, 2017)

Oh, lenses, diplomas, houses... how bout by my p...s is *MUCH BIGGER* than all yours combined?


----------



## tpatana (Nov 1, 2017)

I feel inadequate. I only have Masters degree from Physics 

Maybe I should buy 200-400mm to compensate?


----------



## AlanF (Nov 1, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Oh, lenses, diplomas, houses... how bout by my p...s is *MUCH BIGGER* than all yours combined?



Wow! You should sell it, buy a new house for cash and do anything you want.


----------



## SecureGSM (Nov 1, 2017)

some really disappointing posts here. so much pride and no humility... wealth and education level pissing competition taken to an extreme level. what you can afford, guys, many hardworking people will never be able to afford... Please respect their feelings. 

_Do nothing out of selfish ambition or vain conceit. Rather, in humility value others above yourselves._
Philippians 2:3 

_When pride comes, then comes disgrace,
but with humility comes wisdom._
Proverbs 11:2

_Live in harmony with one another. Do not be proud, but be willing to associate with people of low position. Do not be conceited._
Romans 12:16

_Pride brings a person low,
but the lowly in spirit gain honor._
Proverbs 29:23 

_Who is wise and understanding among you? Let them show it by their good life, by deeds done in the humility that comes from wisdom._
James 3:13


_Finally, all of you, be like-minded, be sympathetic, love one another, be compassionate and humble._
1 Peter 3:8


----------



## AlanF (Nov 1, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> some really disappointing posts here. so much pride and no humility... wealth and education level pissing competition taken to an extreme level. what you can afford, guys, many hardworking people will never be able to afford... Please respect their feelings.
> 
> _Do nothing out of selfish ambition or vain conceit. Rather, in humility value others above yourselves._
> Philippians 2:3
> ...




Matthew 7:1-3 King James Version (KJV)

7 Judge not, that ye be not judged.

2 For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged: and with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you again.

3 And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy brother's eye, but considerest not the beam that is in thine own eye?


----------



## tron (Nov 1, 2017)

takesome1 said:


> You have to many lenses, when you consider upgrading lenses you never use to the latest, newest version.


 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Jopa (Nov 1, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, lenses, diplomas, houses... how bout by my p...s is *MUCH BIGGER* than all yours combined?
> ...



Sounds like a plan. I'll put an ad on Craigslist now LOL.


----------



## SecureGSM (Nov 1, 2017)

Alan, if you noticed, I am thoroughly disappointed but not being judgemental. I called for mutual respect and dignity.
I pointed out what is quite obvious to many. I am not interested to know how much others making.
Some people are less fortunate in this world. Lest we forget ...




AlanF said:


> Matthew 7:1-3 King James Version (KJV)
> 
> 7 Judge not, that ye be not judged.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlanF (Nov 1, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> Alan, if you noticed, I am thoroughly disappointed but not being judgemental. I called for mutual respect and dignity.
> I pointed out what is quite obvious to many. I am not interested to know how much others making.
> Some people are less fortunate in this world. Lest we forget ...
> 
> ...



I am in full agreement with you. Mutual respect should be at the core and we must never forget that whereas some can afford the most expensive gear there are even more others who cannot, and they still can and do take marvellous photos.


----------



## mb66energy (Nov 1, 2017)

Ian_of_glos said:


> As my lens collection grows, I am forced to ask myself how many lenses is too many?
> My wife thinks I am already way past that point, so what are your thoughts? At what point would you consider that you have too many lenses?



If you can decide which lense(s) you use before the light (or subject or chance) is gone: Maybe do not have too many lenses!


----------



## NancyP (Nov 1, 2017)

SecureGSM, 
1. A lot (99%) of this chit-chat is tongue in cheek. You get a bunch of CS / sciences / maths / medical types in the mix - and geeks will geek. 
2. Aside from highly specialized work requiring Big Whites and really large files ( high level sports video; pro level bird photography), most work can be done very well with equipment suitable for middle class to upper-middle-class pocket books. A good photographer can do a lot with a Rebel and a kit lens. For that matter, a good photographer can do a lot with a phone. Photography never was a hobby for the poor. For that, see poetry. 
3. Photography and charity are not mutually exclusive. Many people do both.


----------



## NancyP (Nov 1, 2017)

P.S.
1. Too many lenses _may_ keep the photographer from thinking creatively. Limitations can have a stimulating effect.
2. A basic camera with fully manual control available, and a normal length lens, is a pretty good start for a beginner. That's how I started lo these many years ago in the days when manual was all there was (1960s). I still use a few vintage manual lenses that had belonged to myself (M42 mount) or someone else (Nikon F AI/AIS) in the family. (Hint - besides the adapter, it helps greatly to switch to the "super-fine" screen). And if one wants auto focus, one can go to the 24 or 40 pancake lenses or the nifty fifty and any Canon made in the last 8 years, and do pretty well for oneself.


----------



## Ian_of_glos (Nov 1, 2017)

mb66energy said:


> Ian_of_glos said:
> 
> 
> > As my lens collection grows, I am forced to ask myself how many lenses is too many?
> ...


That is a good point and generally I decide what I want to do before I start taking any pictures and choose the lens that is most appropriate for that type of work. Some lenses are rarely used though, which makes me wonder if I really need them.


----------



## Ian_of_glos (Nov 1, 2017)

NancyP said:


> P.S.
> 1. Too many lenses _may_ keep the photographer from thinking creatively. Limitations can have a stimulating effect.
> 2. A basic camera with fully manual control available, and a normal length lens, is a pretty good start for a beginner. That's how I started lo these many years ago in the days when manual was all there was (1960s). I still use a few vintage manual lenses that had belonged to myself (M42 mount) or someone else (Nikon F AI/AIS) in the family. (Hint - besides the adapter, it helps greatly to switch to the "super-fine" screen). And if one wants auto focus, one can go to the 24 or 40 pancake lenses or the nifty fifty and any Canon made in the last 8 years, and do pretty well for oneself.


These are both good points and I do worry that I spend so much time and effort agonising over what is the best equipment to use that I miss the moment and end up with nothing at all.
This lens fever - some people call it GAS - creeps up on you unnoticed. New products always look exciting and interesting and by the time I have watched a few reviews I feel compelled to run out to the shops and buy a copy before I have really thought about whether I need it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 1, 2017)

Ian_of_glos said:


> These are both good points and I do worry that I spend so much time and effort agonising over what is the best equipment to use that I miss the moment and end up with nothing at all.
> This lens fever - some people call it GAS - creeps up on you unnoticed. New products always look exciting and interesting and by the time I have watched a few reviews I feel compelled to run out to the shops and buy a copy before I have really thought about whether I need it.



I don't have issues with the first (deciding what gear to use and missing a shot). Although I have a wide array of lenses (at least one in every 'category' in the EF lineup), I generally go out with a specific goal in mind. If I'm traveling to a city in Europe, I don't bring a marco lens or a supertele, but I do bring wide and standard lenses and 1-2 TS-E. If I'm going out to shoot birds, I bring the 600/4, although do throw in the 40/2.8 'body cap' just to have a standard lens along.

The lens fever bit I do understand. Oooooo, a new TS-E Macro lens. Cool! But I've been able to avoid temptation. When the 16-35/4L IS came out, I almost jumped...but considered my main use (architecture) and decided that the TS-E 17 would better suit my needs.

I think the key is 'needs' – figure out what they are, and which of them cannot be met by your current gear, then get the right gear to address the need.


----------



## takesome1 (Nov 1, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Who's Brian?   :



Maybe he used his wife and her PHD in CS to find out your real name.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 1, 2017)

takesome1 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Who's Brian?   :
> ...



Could be. If so, she's not very skilled at CS, and if he needed help to click a single, easily seen link, that's just plain sad. 

—John


----------



## AlanF (Nov 1, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> takesome1 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



He thinks you run TDP (a not unknown misconception) and has dyslexia or is it dislexia.


----------



## takesome1 (Nov 1, 2017)

AlanF said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > takesome1 said:
> ...



If the misconception is true, Bryan did a great job creating a fake identity. 
Or if the opposite personality is real, whose daughters does Neuro use for models when he is doing demo shots as Bryan.


----------

